# 2015 GoPro Redfish Cup presented by Bass Pro Shops - Galveston June 27/28



## oakleyfishing

The 2015 GoPro Redfish Cup presented by Bass Pro Shops will be held June 27 & 28 in Galveston, Texas. This two day open team event will be hosted at the Galveston Yacht Basin and will feature the largest guaranteed payout in competitive Redfish angling. Early registration for the event is now open and the entry fee is $750 per team with an optional side pot fee of $200 per team. We will host a Captainâ€™s Meeting on Friday June 26th at Bass Pro Shops in Pearland from 5-8pm. Launch and weigh in will be at the Galveston Yacht Basin both days.

Early registrants will be entered into the GoPro Everything We Make Prize Contest ($2,400 value) and additionally each team member will receive a couple code for 20% off of a GoPro camera (online purchase only). Discount codes will be available to early online entrants only.

Registration is now open at www.goproredfish.com

Base Payout - Guaranteed

1st Place $40,000
2nd Place $20,000
3rd Place $10,000
4th Place $9,000
5th Place $8,000
6th Place $7,000
7th Place $6,000
8th Place $5,000
9th Place $4,000
10th Place $3,000
11th Place $2,500
12th Place $2,500
13th Place $2,000
14th Place $2,000
15th Place $2,000
16th Place $1,000
17th Place $1,000
18th Place $1,000
19th Place $1,000
20th Place $1,000

Total Base Payout	$128,000

* Big Fish	$1,000 Per Day

Side Pot Payout will pay 100% and will pay the Top 5 weights for both Saturday and Sunday.


----------



## oakleyfishing

Getting closer to a really big payday! All registration and info at www.goproredfish.com


----------



## oakleyfishing

Reminder all early entrants will receive a GoPro coupon code for 20% off and also be entered to win the everything we make package valued over $2400

Be sure to get registered today. goproredfish.com

Less than 30 days away!!!


----------



## oakleyfishing

Reminder official practice and no information period begins this Saturday. You may review the rules here for more info https://goproredfish.com/rules


----------



## oakleyfishing

Registration for this years event will be closed tonight (Sunday June 21) at midnight and the field will be locked. There will be no late registration accepted after today. If you need to register please visit our website and send us an email.


----------

